# Sill plate for large window



## bethany14 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm about to build the sill plate for our new window, a 4' x 82" monster.  I plan to double plate the sill, the two boards laying flat atop each other.  I have a spare 2x6 that has no other use as of yet...So my question is:  Can I use the 2x6 on top of a 2x4 for my sill plate?  I was thinking it might be a nice feature, a protusion just beneath the window.  Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 9, 2006)

No takers, huh?
I'm on the fence on this one, and could really use some input...
What I'm envisioning is a shelf-ish piece beneath the window, something similar to the shelf beneath the windows on a Craftsman style door.  
My concern is what if this protrusion becomes a real pain to trim around


----------



## K2eoj (Sep 9, 2006)

You can do it if you want too. I always try to work out my trim detail before i frame anything. It could work out to your advantage or disadvantage but I think you could get any look you want just going with the 2 2x4's and not be locked into creating something to work around your 2x6. Just rip that 2x6 down to a 2x4.


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 10, 2006)

I think you're right...I'll go for the simple standard.  Thanks for the input


----------

